# scraps to cash ---firewood furniture



## davduckman2010 (Apr 16, 2013)

had a guy months ago wanting all the maple tops off all my kills. i thought he was crazy. but then again he was a retired union laborer so that says it all. but man the guys got talent. i sold him what ever he could get in his truck for 100.00 he didnt want the big stuff just all the junk i was going to burn. well he makes log beds and all kinds of cool stuff. we made this bench with the fishing pole and 2 others we sold for 250.00 a peice i kept this one. were makeing me a king size bed in natural color with a end cut slab of ol zirk in the center of the head board for six truck loads of scrap wood ---i mean beutiful rare maple tops . and helping me build my man cave barn so he can build more close to the source great guy .  duck

[attachment=23241]

[attachment=23242]

[attachment=23244]

[attachment=23245]

[attachment=23246]


----------



## sawdusttillsunset (Apr 18, 2013)

Now that's rustic

Awesome use of the "throwouts" man!


----------

